# Déclaration salaire pajemploi non faite le 05



## AMANDIN1 (5 Janvier 2023)

*Bonjour, ce mois ci un parent n'a toujours pas fait sa déclaration pajemploi, nous sommes le 5 et il passe par pajemploi +.
Je lui ai donné le détail des heures en début de mois, toujours rien. Ca commence bien l'année. J'ai déjà dû réclamer il y a quelques mois, ce n'est jamais fait à temps.
Savez vous si pajemploi sanctionne les parents s'ils déclarent après le 5.*


----------



## isa19 (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour,

 d'après ce que j'ai lu  sur lapaje aucune conséquence de faire la déclaration après le 5 à part que l'assmat sera payé + tardivement. et que cela jouerait sur le prélèvement à la source.


----------



## fanny35 (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour,
Pajemploi ne sanctionnera pas les parents...


----------



## isa19 (5 Janvier 2023)

ET  semble t'il si les conditions de lapaje ne sont pas respectées les PE ne purront pus utiliser ce service;


----------



## nounou ohana (5 Janvier 2023)

simple, vous faites un message aux parents leur demande de se désinscrire de pajemploi+ et de vous faire un virement instantané! Vous avez aussi le droit d'avoir votre salaire. Quelle date est noté sur le contrat?


----------



## booboo (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonsoir , 
si je me retrouve dans ce cas là, pas de salaire, pas d'accueil.
Cela peut se retourner contre moi, mais tant pi ; j'ai pas de salaire, ils n'iront pas au travail non plus pour devoir garder leur enfant.
C'est donnant donnant.


----------



## AMANDIN1 (5 Janvier 2023)

Tous les mois je doit réclamer, parait t'il qu'ils oublient, je ne pense pas que le virement instantané soit une solution s'il ne font pas la déclaration. je pense a un manque de respect, je fait tous les calculs ils n'ont qu'a recopier.


----------



## assmatzam (5 Janvier 2023)

Il me semble que la date butoir est fixée au 5 pour les utilisateurs de pajemploi +


----------



## fanny35 (5 Janvier 2023)

Quelle date avez-vous mis pour le paiement du salaire?


----------



## Karinne42 (5 Janvier 2023)

J'avais une maman qui m'a fait le coup pendant 1 an et demi ... pareil elle "oubliait" soi disant... obligé de lui faire un rappel chaque jour dès le premier du mois jusqu'à souvent le 10-12 pffff... elle n'a jamais eu de souci avec pajemploi pour autant, (on passait par pajemploi + et je confirme qu'on peut faire la déclaration bien au delà du 5), c'est juste moi qui avait des galères pour payer mon loyer et les courses (pour nourrir son enfant soit dit en passant... ) J'en ai fini avec elle ouf et tout va beaucoup mieux avec tous les nouveaux! Enfin pas totalement fini, je lui réclame encore toutes les semaines mon attestation pole emploi depuis plus de 6 mois !!! Et oui pour moi ce sont des PE irrespectueux et malheureusement ne changeront pas... Bon courage


----------



## AMANDIN1 (6 Janvier 2023)

Elle doit me payer le 1er de chaque mois, la nous sommes le 6 toujours pas de déclaration.


----------



## nounou ohana (6 Janvier 2023)

mais fâchez vous!!!


----------



## Pity (6 Janvier 2023)

Désolée pour vous Amandin 1, mais je serai très ferme !
Si lundi, mon salaire n'est pas sur mon compte bancaire...
1... elle pourra toujours venir avec son enfant dans les bras, mais si pas de salaire/pas d'acceuil 
2...je ne suis pas bénévole
3...je l'informe que je me suis mise en disponibilité et que je recherche un autre accueil pour remplacer son enfant


----------



## ElisabethSom (6 Janvier 2023)

Refusez l'accueil tant que vous n'êtes pas payée !!!


----------



## booboo (6 Janvier 2023)

booboo a dit: 


> Bonsoir ,
> si je me retrouve dans ce cas là, pas de salaire, pas d'accueil.
> Cela peut se retourner contre moi, mais tant pi ; j'ai pas de salaire, ils n'iront pas au travail non plus pour devoir garder leur enfant.
> C'est donnant donnant.


Je le redis   
Elle vous manque de respect , n'a aucune considération pour vous et votre travail !!
Elle n'oublie pas de vous déposer son enfant par contre, étonnant non cette mémoire sélective.


----------



## AMANDIN1 (6 Janvier 2023)

Je peux vous dire que c'est pénible des parents comme ca, je fournis les repas en plus il faut bien que j'avance les aliments.
Je ne croix pas une seconde que ce soit un oubli, je pense qu'ils ne nous respectent pas. Si je me fache je sens que cela va partir en cacahouéte.


----------



## Pity (6 Janvier 2023)

Et bien fachez vous !!!
Vous avez aussi des factures et surtout si vous le pouvez, cherchez un autre accueil...ces parents ne changeront pas et vous taperons sur les nerfs !


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Janvier 2023)

Si vous décidez de ne plus accueillir temps que le salaire n'est pas versé, prévenez la pmi de la situation. En effet,  en réaction, il se peut que ces parents employeurs se rapprochent de la pmi pour exprimer tel ou tel reproche vous concernant. Ce ne serait pas surprenant !


----------

